# LFTS 11/17



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

bigbucks160 said:


> Ok so here he is just found him, so no tag yet. Not the biggest on the farm but it’s been a few years.
> View attachment 281373


Great buck!! Congrats!!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Freezer filler!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice deer guys!


----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

bigbucks160 said:


> Ok so here he is just found him, so no tag yet. Not the biggest on the farm but it’s been a few years.
> View attachment 281373


Nice one!


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice work!!...I'm at work:coco:

Bucky


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

Lmao....


d_rek said:


> You poor thing... i'm sure a day in the woods will clear it right up!


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Been in the blind in Arenac county since about 6:30 this morning. I shot a 4pt yesterday morning so now I’m out looking for the wall hanger buck. Between us and the neighbor to the south we have multiple big bucks on camera since bow opener. Just need one to show up.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Don't laugh but here's yesterdays doe and my first processing effort. It still needs some trimming and vacuum packing but most will go into breakfast sausage, brats and Texas links, and shish kebob.
47 lbs with some trimming to go.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

If anyone remembers me asking about a work surface here's what I ended up with, a sheet of HDPE as the surface.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

matt405 said:


>


Thats a dandy, congrats! Very cool rack, I really like his right brow tine. Is that another point growing off the back of that brow? Great job!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Jimbos said:


> Don't laugh but here's yesterdays doe and my first processing effort. It still needs some trimming and vacuum packing but most will go into breakfast sausage, brats and Texas links, and shish kebob.
> 47 lbs with some trimming to go.


Looks great Jimbos! Nicely done.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

matt405 said:


>


STUD! Nice job man, congrats!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

bigbucks160 said:


> Ok so here he is just found him, so no tag yet. Not the biggest on the farm but it’s been a few years.
> View attachment 281373


Congrats BB160! Beauty!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

bigbucks160 said:


> Ok so here he is just found him, so no tag yet. Not the biggest on the farm but it’s been a few years.
> View attachment 281373


Excellent! Congrats Randy!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

bigbucks160 said:


> Ok so here he is just found him, so no tag yet. Not the biggest on the farm but it’s been a few years.
> View attachment 281373


Dandy buck bigbucks160! Way to go, congrats. You certainly have passed up many bucks and I know you earned this one. Awesome.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

bigbucks160 said:


> Ok so here he is just found him, so no tag yet. Not the biggest on the farm but it’s been a few years.
> View attachment 281373


Awesome buck Randy!...Cool ginger red head top!...By the way, that swampy grass habitat you dropped him in is the number one big buck habitat MI has to offer...Congrats again...


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

bigbucks160 said:


> Ok so here he is just found him, so no tag yet. Not the biggest on the farm but it’s been a few years.
> View attachment 281373


Awesome buck Randy congrats.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Left at 10:15. Have things I gotta do before evening hunt. One 4 pt and 7 does


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

bigbucks160 said:


> Ok so here he is just found him, so no tag yet. Not the biggest on the farm but it’s been a few years.
> View attachment 281373


Great buck, congrats!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

vsmorgantown said:


> Looks great Jimbos! Nicely done.


Thank you, I can see the trimming is highly time consuming, so much so the old girl is pitching in....lol


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

7 bucks and 13 does. Though I did take a break to drag out a 2.5 year old busted up 8 pt. Had him gutted and hung at 930. Came back out since it's such a nice day. Sat down and saw couple more does while I'm writing this. Lol


----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

vsmorgantown said:


> Thats a dandy, congrats! Very cool rack, I really like his right brow tine. Is that another point growing off the back of that brow? Great job!


Yeah it is another point growing off from it, I think it's a split brow but the antler kind of grew into each other while the main beam was growing.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

I decided to go in deep......way deep.... surrounded by bedding. Favorite wind for this stand is SW. Today it's SSE not good but 2nd best wind but tough when you have ol Hoppes#9 with ya....... but I went in anyway.

I don't have to get in there before sun up because the deer don't move in until 8:30 the earliest. I waited in the backyard by the house until it was light out so I could snap a couple photos on the way in.





































All was fine, got in stand unnoticed by any deer at around 7:45. 

On Q, at 8:30 I was completely surrounded by deer. I had for sure 4 different doe groups. Had 3 scrub bucks snooping around. Everyone was going about there business until about 10:15. I heard a stomp downwind and that was all it took. For the next 15 minutes I was completely surrounded by deer looking for me. 

Then the dreaded snorting (6 good ones) from behind and that's all it took for all the deer to skedaddle.

I'll be sticking it out until dark though in hopes the big one screws up from the south.

Big rains tomorrow may have me taking a break until Sunday.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

bigbucks160 said:


> Ok so here he is just found him, so no tag yet. Not the biggest on the farm but it’s been a few years.
> View attachment 281373


Real nice buck congrats!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Some nice deer hitting the ground. Well done! You guys are killing me since I'm at work. Working on a plan to schedule a secret "meeting" this afternoon.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Stayed up a little too late at camp last night and didn't make it out this morning. Found out this morning that my number one buck got hit by a car the other day. Bummed, I put the trailcam pic on lfts yesterday. Still can't believe the odds of me finding out.


----------



## ShakingArrow (Oct 30, 2017)

Nice buck matt405


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

RMH said:


> I decided to go in deep......way deep.... surrounded by bedding. Favorite wind for this stand is SW. Today it's SSE not good but 2nd best wind but tough when you have ol Hoppes#9 with ya....... but I went in anyway.
> 
> I don't have to get in there before sun up because the deer don't move in until 8:30 the earliest. I waited in the backyard by the house until it was light out so I could snap a couple photos on the way in.
> 
> ...


How about putting some Hoppes on a piece of cloth or sponge around mid Sept. and refreshing it now and then near your stands?


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

On Target said:


> Stayed up a little too late at camp last night and didn't make it out this morning. Found out this morning that my number one buck got hit by a car the other day. Bummed, I put the trailcam pic on lfts yesterday. Still can't believe the odds of me finding out.


That was a nice buck...I was admiring the pic! Hopefully another brute roams in soon to take his place!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

A few more pics. If you want tag pics it’s on back leg. Live weight 212.


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

My boss took his best buck ever this morning, shared with his permission.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 281391
> View attachment 281392
> View attachment 281393
> View attachment 281391
> ...


It's a shame you even have to say that about the tag, very nice buck congrats, I know you have put in your time!
Flight


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Back in a tree still trying to send it.......


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

On Target said:


> Stayed up a little too late at camp last night and didn't make it out this morning. Found out this morning that my number one buck got hit by a car the other day. Bummed, I put the trailcam pic on lfts yesterday. Still can't believe the odds of me finding out.


We've lost a few that way over the years. Always discouraging to hear the news or to see it happen.


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

chuckinduck said:


> Gotta sit this morning out. Apparently my wife doesn't think youngins are matuuuure enough to watch themselves. What haopened to being independent. I'll be around all day if anyone needs hunting tips or how to track gutshot Deer's in zip codes outside the ones they were pushed from.


How much vernors do you put in your cappy??


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down, Saginaw Co.

Checked one of my trail cams, had a very nice buck in front of me this morning about 2.5 hours too early. Maybe not as nice as some of the monsters killed today by u guys, but nice for my area and my standards (which is all that should matter, right??)

Good luck tonight everyone


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Flight of the arrow said:


> It's a shame you even have to say that about the tag, very nice buck congrats, I know you have put in your time!
> Flight


I'm tired of the tag police too, pictures look way better without that bright green tag. I like the Rompola ears too. lol


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

Finished up work so able to get out for quick, unexpected, afternoon hunt on buddy's private chunk that's close by. Only allows archery so have my crossbow in the popup. Nice afternoon. Trail cam has several pics, including a decent 7pt, but I'll be happy w a doe. won't get out much during gun and when I do it will be w my daughter. Congrats to successful hunters and good luck to all.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Wiretime said:


> I'm tired of the tag police too, pictures look way better without that bright green tag. I like the Rompola ears too. lol


We always secure the tag to a cable tie and attach it to the rear leg. Works well and like you said it makes the pictures look better as well.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Finally got to get into my favorite stand, where I would have been opening day if it wasn't raining. As soon as I get up a doe and fawn are coming across the grass field towards me. The are now bedded 60 yards away from me


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

In the stand for 10 minutes.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

It's been my slowest day of the year. Hoping it will pick up before dark. With all the rain coming they should get up and feed atleast I'm hoping.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

stickman1978 said:


> In the stand for 10 minutes.
> View attachment 281421


Sure, go ahead and brag about it!! Lol, nice looking does!!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

T


old graybeard said:


> It's been my slowest day of the year. Hoping it will pick up before dark. With all the rain coming they should get up and feed atleast I'm hoping.


That's what I'm praying for, been a tough week.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Log trucks showed up at 130. Zero sightings since. Oh well.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

It was hard to choose a stand this afternoon. 2 possible locations had great trail camera pics the last 2 days. #1 hit list buck is still alive and there is a new addition to the list


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Up in a tree in Lake county. Been 2 weeks since anyone's been back in here. Sounds like it's been slow up here lately according to neighboring properties.


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

A lot of deer hitting the dirt near north branch. Over 30 shots since 230.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

You wouldn't know it's gun season unless someone told you in Emmet County. One long distance shot since 2pm is it.
Light s.e. winds which is perfect for my spot, the rain is getting close so I would think they should be moving tonight. Just please not that big spike again, I am sick of seeing him.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Another doe comes running down the middle of the grass field towards me and about runs over the 2 bedded ones They all freak out


----------



## madtraper (Nov 12, 2017)

First sit since the opener still looking for a fat doe in Isabella county


----------



## jaybwhitetail (Jan 30, 2014)

2 does just ran by in Hillsdale


----------



## jaybwhitetail (Jan 30, 2014)

Been seeing alot of action all week but mostly AM


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Got out late, only opening for a front end alignment was 3:00 today. Kicked a couple out on my way in but still thinking happy thoughts.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

fishinmachine2 said:


> How much vernors do you put in your cappy??


Enough to tolerate you. Haha


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I am going to buy one of these larger can calls. my original can call only attracts little bucks. Bigger one should pull in some monsters if i extapolated antler size to can call size correctly.

https://www.cheaperthandirt.net/pro...MI76zz3sTG1wIVmMpkCh2YgQ00EAkYBCABEgIk4_D_BwE


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

First deer for the day!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

1 button buck so far


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

Just got in the woods at 4:00. Grandson had later class today, then figired he wasn't gettin it so went for tutoring. What do logirithms have to do with being a cop? Anyway he calls me at 2:15 and says"wanna go grandpa?" Drove pver an hour to hunt with my Grandson for an hour. It's worth it. We are having supper after and he's gonna show me his dorm. When your almost done as a hunter this is what it's really all about. I hope he sees something.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Deer down


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Ran across the street to sit under an apple tree watching a field corner. Hoping for some quick success. Good luck all


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

Gettin late Jimbos I hope he's close and the clean up goes quickly.


Jimbos said:


> Deer down


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Well the wife isn't home yet. Doesn't look like I'll be hunting today.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

0 deer tonight and I just spilled my hot chocolate over everything.


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

Turkeys setting up house 50yards behind me in the trees... sounds like an elephant coming through. Do they scare deer away with their ruckus?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

wannabeup said:


> Gettin late Jimbos I hope he's close and the clean up goes quickly.


Done and hanging. Dropped this one where it stood, no 2 hour track on this one.

Just another doe, nothing more then what guys have been hammering for 6 weeks, but it is my first year with two deer down.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

My soon to be son in law scored today at The Alders.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Airoh said:


> View attachment 281439
> My soon to be son in law scored today at The Alders.


You know it’s a nice one when you need the front loader to haul him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Scadsobees said:


> Turkeys setting up house 50yards behind me in the trees... sounds like an elephant coming through. Do they scare deer away with their ruckus?


Not in the slightest. Had the same question many years ago and have seen them many times cohabitating with one another since then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Just got in from an all day sit. It was brutal! The wind was in my face all day. Passed a young 8 & 7 point and saw 7 does. Long day! Tomorrow looks like a great day to rest and recoup.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

bigbucks160 said:


> Ok so here he is just found him, so no tag yet. Not the biggest on the farm but it’s been a few years.
> View attachment 281373


Congrats, great buck Randy!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Freezer filler!
> 
> View attachment 281374


Fresh backstraps! Congrats Shane!


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Airoh said:


> View attachment 281439
> My soon to be son in law scored today at The Alders.


Nice buck. But how is that deer in that bucket. Do you have it going perpendicular to the length of the bucket? The way the head and neck are laying that bucks like 20" long unless it is folded in half


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

My wife went out tonight. She saw 18 deer, not one buck.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Followed up my buck yesterday with a nice doe. Was only in the woods for 10 min


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

chuckinduck said:


> Nice buck. But how is that deer in that bucket. Do you have it going perpendicular to the length of the bucket? The way the head and neck are laying that bucks like 20" long unless it is folded in half


The head, shoulders and part of his body is in the back of the bucket.
His hams are in the bottom of the bucket. And his rear legs are sticking out the front. The bucket was tilted back and pretty high in the air. The front tires dropped into a low spot bringing the bucket down and I noticed I could get the pic.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

JasonSlayer said:


> Followed up my buck yesterday with a nice doe. Was only in the woods for 10 min
> View attachment 281447


That's just how I like to shoot does, quick and simple. Also helps if they're close to the truck.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> It's been my slowest day of the year. Hoping it will pick up before dark. With all the rain coming they should get up and feed atleast I'm hoping.


I think you would know. You have been out every day and reported here since October 1. Your persistence will pay off OGB! Best of luck to you.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Put on the lard and onions hunny, I'm gonna gut you a deer...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Grandriverrat said:


> I think you would know. You have been out every day and reported here since October 1. Your persistence will pay off OGB! Best of luck to you.


Thanks! I'm trying. I've passed up a ton of young bucks and does. I always like to get the most out of a season


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> Put on the lard and onions hunny, I'm gonna gut you a deer...
> View attachment 281450
> View attachment 281451
> View attachment 281452


Nice congrats


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

That little lady caused me a lot of grief this year, busted me more than a few times with my bow. She had triplets with her all year and was definitely the rule of the roost. I'l miss the fact she was a great mama, but hopefully my future buck endeavors will be met with one less cunning eye and nose


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 281391
> View attachment 281392
> View attachment 281393
> View attachment 281391
> ...


Congratulations bigbucks!!!! Well deserved right there and that shows what you get from lots of hard work and passing the little guys. Really happy for you


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hoytman5 said:


> Congrats, great buck Randy!


Thanks Kurt



gatorman841 said:


> Congratulations bugbucks!!!! Well deserved right there and that shows what you get from lots of hard work and passing the little guys. Really happy for you


Thanks. You are correct a lot of labor of love and passing a ton of little ones!!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

bigbucks160 said:


> Thanks Kurt
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. You are correct a lot of labor of love and passing a ton of little ones!!


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Slower today for sure compared to last 2 days.saw 2 doe and a small buck today..heard alot of shots from 3pm to dark more then all day yesterday


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats to all successful hunters today!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Lazy day here. Skipped the morning hunt but made it out for the afternoon. Stands are a little nuked so decided to give the fallout a chance to clear. It has become obvious deer are avoiding the immediate stand locations.. One shooter in the woods harassing does last night and again this evening. I decided to change things up and crawl in closer tonight. The shooter, doe and a small buck were all within range for a while before moving off to the S/E. No way to thread a slug through all the brush and at times it was impossible to figure out who was who. I'll be after them tomorrow if the predicted monsoon holds off or quits. Here's where I ended my evening. Those deer were between my location and those oaks. 
As an aside. Cant believe how fast those oaks are growing. I trimmed them up and also removed close competition around 6 years ago when they were 3" dia. At this rate I'll have a climber in them within 2 years.


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

Some really fine deer guys. Congratulations to all. I saw a huge deer today at the Muskegon check station, 185lbs gutted! I'll try for that big one again tomorrow.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> That little lady caused me a lot of grief this year, busted me more than a few times with my bow. She had triplets with her all year and was definitely the rule of the roost. I'l miss the fact she was a great mama, but hopefully my future buck endeavors will be met with one less cunning eye and nose


Well said. Part of me hates to shoot them because they're such good mothers and breeders. But sitting on pins and needles while getting the death stare eventually gets annoying.


----------

